# Annie Joppe's Endurance blog, rules are rules?



## Cuffey (31 July 2018)

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/blo...untimely-complaint-660498#By27ph7I8t2h4gKV.99

I don't compete.
I just can't imagine BS or BE sending a team to compete for UK unless every team member was properly qualified and fully conversant with all rules.


----------



## Alibear (31 July 2018)

I know nothing about it other than the article you've linked but I'm surprised the team coach/selectors etc didn't spot the issue either, especially for a youth team.


----------



## Cuffey (31 July 2018)

The blog, which incidentally has been edited since I first read it, appears to blame the person reporting the infringement for the young rider being unable to compete.
Surely it was better that she did not compete rather than being disciplined for rule breaking later.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2018)

Hmm yes, the 'untimely complaint' bit has been edited out. I wasn't left with the impression Annie had apportioned blame, more that she had hoped the mistake had been spotted sooner.

I feel for the rider involved but she is a junior and it is very complicated. I can see how an oversight could happen. It's a shame it wasn't picked up before she had flown out there.

This differs slightly with her other point that Endurance riders don't need more help. Maybe a second pair of hands around the yard would have helped the young rider.


----------

